# just uploaded my pictures 12 angels 5 tangs 2 triggers



## darrelljonesdc (Jan 12, 2009)

Just joined the forum wanted to show you guys my collection.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't see any pictures. Try out imageshack, photobucket, etc, or the FF uploading sticky.


----------



## darrelljonesdc (Jan 12, 2009)

you have to search my profile..


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Beautiful fish!! Your rock setup looks so nice!


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Very beautiful fish, i saw a guy who had a tank setup with as many as you do, perhaps a bit less... but his tank was a 700g. It's cluttered to me.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Kellsindell said:


> Very beautiful fish, i saw a guy who had a tank setup with as many as you do, perhaps a bit less... but his tank was a 700g. It's cluttered to me.


 
i would say overstocked more then "cluttered" 
that is just a massive bioload going on even with a huge quality skimmer


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

It's cluttered, i like my fish to be able to swim as quickly as they want or need


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

very pretty, but it looks a bit crowded..... The fish need some room to swim, I would say only keep half the fish


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Your fish look like they are in very good health. But it does seem overstocked to me as well, and the fish aren't even full grown yet..


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

great tank, I envy you!


----------

